# Is this anything special?



## Monark52 (Nov 16, 2009)

I got this today for cheap and was going to part it out but if it`s worth something i won`t. It`s got a Goodrich badge and wooden pedals that are in great shape. Oldroads.com listed the serial # as being a 1952 but i think it`s older. The seller said it was a 1938 which i`m not sure about. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 16, 2009)

The pedals look like wood block WWII specials, but are they wartime originals, wartime replacements, or post-war cheapie replacements?  I can't add much more than that.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2009)

prewar girls schwinn, I sold two of those I think to the same person so they have thier value. I think they are worth fixing and the hanging tank for this one is a fraction of the price of a boys hanging tank (not sure if it has a hanging tank but you get the point) I like them one of the few girls bikes I like


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2009)

take a pictures of the rear stays


----------



## ndrtkr (Nov 16, 2009)

I would love to borrow or buy one of the pedals to
make a reproduction of the wooden portion.  I'm
wanting to replace my rubber ones with wood on my
MG.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe your answer is in the rear drop outs. Looks like the ONE year the rear dropouts had the extra nub for the rear drop kickstand...is it a 36 or 37???


----------



## Bozman (Nov 17, 2009)

ndrtkr said:


> I would love to borrow or buy one of the pedals to
> make a reproduction of the wooden portion.  I'm
> wanting to replace my rubber ones with wood on my
> MG.




Karl,

Great minds think alike! If you make the wooden pedals put me down for two sets! 

Boz


----------



## ndrtkr (Nov 17, 2009)

Bozman said:


> Karl,
> 
> Great minds think alike! If you make the wooden pedals put me down for two sets!
> 
> Boz




Consider it done Boz, but first I need the original example.  Getting her reproduced is "putty in my hands"!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 17, 2009)

"Oldroads.com listed the serial # as being a 1952 but i think it`s older."
       Serial # info on Schwinns starts in August 1948, previous data was lost in a factory fire. It does look 38ish, but the key would be those dropstand ears, as was said, only used for a short time. ~Adam


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here`s a pic of the rear dropout, this may help to date it. I`m still not sure what to do...sell it as is on ebay or part it out-(which i hate to do.)


----------



## ndrtkr (Nov 17, 2009)

So......I gather there's no chance of borrowing a pedal for a day to take measurements & pics for duplication


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 17, 2009)

that rear stay is odd on a schwinn, I guess it was that one year. neat


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 18, 2009)

*ndrtkr...i sent you a PM about the pedal.*


----------

